# Noisy Hegner



## [email protected] (28 May 2016)

I bought one new and havnt used it much. I cant help thinking its too noisy. It seems to kind of clatter rather than purr....if it should be so quiet as to purr - it should do at the price I paid  

I cant work out whats making it noisy but maybe its meant to be like this. I have it clamped to a work table and screwed so no movement where its sat. Nothing seems loose and the blade is tensioned ok. I'd say the saw table sounds tinny when giving it a clout but its not loose.

Can anyone give me any clues as to what would make this machine noisy?!


----------



## Ring (28 May 2016)

Could it be the blower tube hitting the arm as it goes up and down


----------



## bodgerbaz (29 May 2016)

You don't say which model you have so the answers you receive may be guesswork.

You say the tension is "OK". When you connect the blade at the top have you pushed the arm (1) backwards to activate tension and does it 'ping' when you pluck the blade??

If the blades 'pings' then the tensioning knob (2) will be tight (but check anyway).

On occasions, especially when changing blades or constantly threading the blade into the work, I have forgotten each of these steps and started the machine. It makes a dreadful sound.

Barry


----------



## [email protected] (29 May 2016)

Its a multicut 1 model. No, air blower not touching anything and always have the blade tensioned but I'll take another look at the tension as I'm always mindful of snapping it doing it up too tight! will do the ping test


----------



## finneyb (29 May 2016)

_'I bought one new and havnt used it much' _Does it need lubrication? 

Brian


----------



## Claymore (29 May 2016)

Once my Hegner clone started making clicking noises and the blade was tensioned fine no loose bolts and eventually I found the problem........ the plastic concertina air pump that gets squashed by the lower are when its running had come away very slightly but enough to make it click and very annoying too....... always worth checking.
Regarding the plastic blower, wonder if you could make a more powerful bellows to increase the air blast? just an idea as I use a similar air blower for my cameras and even though its similar size it give a very powerful blast..... maybe its because its made of soft rubber instead of clear soft'ish plastic?


----------



## [email protected] (29 May 2016)

re. the lubrication issue, I oiled it this morning first time in about 8 hrs use from new. It didnt make any difference also the saw was noisy as it is now when I first bought it anyway. The noise varies when you push on the work when cutting ie it makes more of a slight clanking sound - seems like its coming from area of the off centred drive wheel arrangement ie seems a mechanical noise not a vibration. Its not hugely noisy but no way is it quiet and purring. Will check the bellow but doesnt sound like that kind of noise. Also checked the blade tension and makes no difference however hard you tension it.


----------



## martinka (29 May 2016)

a couple of things I can think of; tighten the thumbscrew down on the top blade clamp and see if the noise goes away. If it does, adjust it to suit. I keep this screw tight, even though the recommendation is that it is backed off a quarter of a turn. Also, check the blade is straight in the bottom clamp, because if it isn't, the clamp can hit the spring that stops the clamp jumping out if the blade breaks. 

One of our members had a problem where there was lack of clearance in the linkage from the motor to the bottom arm, and that was causing noise. I can't remember exact details but there was a thread about it last year.


----------



## CHJ (29 May 2016)

Can you localise where the noise is being generated by using the old large screwdriver trick.

With handle end placed against ear, put blade tip to various fixed parts of the machine, the nearer you get to the source the noise level should increase and become more defined.


----------



## [email protected] (29 May 2016)

thanks all, that gives me a bit more to go on. I've searched for previous threads and think I've the one that you mention - at least I know where to look and the noise does seem to come from there.


----------



## [email protected] (31 May 2016)

should there be any play on the bearings each end of the short metal arm that comes off the flywheel. On mine theres about 0.25 ish of a millimetre I would say on both of them, I think the noise is coming from that area and think its louder when hotter. Sorry if I have the name of the parts wrong!


----------



## bugbear (1 Jun 2016)

CHJ":3ccgc3h1 said:


> Can you localise where the noise is being generated by using the old large screwdriver trick.



It might be old to you, but it's new to me - thank you!

BugBear


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2016)

bugbear":386dhz8k said:


> CHJ":386dhz8k said:
> 
> 
> > Can you localise where the noise is being generated by using the old large screwdriver trick.
> ...



My dad used to do that on his old cars to locate engine noises. He always had old bangers so happened rather frequently. :lol:


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2016)

[email protected]":bag7xgz4 said:


> should there be any play on the bearings each end of the short metal arm that comes off the flywheel. On mine theres about 0.25 ish of a millimetre I would say on both of them, I think the noise is coming from that area and think its louder when hotter. Sorry if I have the name of the parts wrong!



If bought new you would have received an instruction manual which includes full parts diagrams, if not then I'm sure it's available on line and if not I'm happy to copy mine.

I bought a multicut 1 v/s a few months ago and am very happy with it though I would never say it "purrs" nor is it vibration free so perhaps you're expecting more than is possible from a scroll saw. The stated db level at idle is 64.1 and cutting 74.5. Shouldn't be clanking metal to metal though.

They come with a 3 year guarantee but if bought longer ago, Hegner state on their website " Technical Support is offered on all products throughout their lifetime." so my first course of action would be to ring their technical guys. I did so before buying and found them very helpful indeed though I was of course a potential buyer.

cheers
Bob

EDIT: Here's a link to the manual https://www.hegner.co.uk/downloads/manu ... 1-2010.PDF


----------



## martinka (1 Jun 2016)

[email protected]":lpu7c9zh said:


> should there be any play on the bearings each end of the short metal arm that comes off the flywheel. On mine theres about 0.25 ish of a millimetre I would say on both of them, I think the noise is coming from that area and think its louder when hotter. Sorry if I have the name of the parts wrong!



There shouldn't be any play at all, and certainly not with a saw that has had little use, so there's a possibility that the bolts through the bearings are loose. It's not unknown for it to happen. If the bolts are tight, try checking for movement in the top arm. With a tensioned blade fitted and the arm at the top of the stroke, pull up and down to see if you can feel any play. Any play you are seeing in the bearings should make itself apparent, but don't confuse any play with the motor trying to turn. Hold the flywheel steady with one hand and feel for play with the other. 

One other thing to check is the link arm itself. Mine developed a crack which caused an annoying noise. I made a new one from aluminium but I also repaired the original (ABS?) plastic one.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (1 Jun 2016)

I remember seeing a youtube video a while ago from a guy who bought a new hegner saw and he found it was making a clanking metallic noise when running. It turned out to be the cover plate on the left hand side (as you look at the saw from the front), which covers the bottom arm linkage under the table, was catching on the rotating motor arm as it ran. the guy just bent it out slightly and problem solved!
It had been caused by the table pushing the cover on to the linkage when hegner tilted the table for packing.

Hope this helps,
Regards,
Dave.


----------



## Claymore (1 Jun 2016)

You might have nailed it there Dave! I remember mine doing a similar thing and that turned out to be the metal cover just touching very slightly but enough to make a noise so worth checking out.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (1 Jun 2016)

I had the same rattle with an old scrollsaw. Took the cover plate off and stuck some felt strips on the edge, then screwed it back ... cured.


----------



## martinka (1 Jun 2016)

I never thought about that cover. Probably because it was the first thing that got thrown away when I got my Hegner.


----------



## [email protected] (1 Jun 2016)

no its not the cover. It definately gets worse the longer you use it and the bearings in the arm develop more play the hotter they get so I reckon its that. Do these machines bearings come pre oiled? I assume they do...
I'll speak with hegner..


----------



## redmoorphil (7 Jun 2016)

Rattle on mine turned out to be the metal clip that held the blade clamp under the table. It had loosened a little and vibrated against the blade clamp. Just squeezed it closed a little and problem solved, although it is more difficult to get the blade clamp in.


----------



## A.Tryer (8 Jun 2016)

I think that last post may be what is wrong with my Hegner (hopefully as it's the last thing I have to check)


----------



## tomasgursky (9 Jun 2016)

A.Tryer":1doku3b6 said:


> I think that last post may be what is wrong with my Hegner (hopefully as it's the last thing I have to check)




Check this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJGUy0Ir0Z0
The guy explains exactly what causes the rattle. And it is a bottom bracket. I hope it will help you to resolve your issue.


----------

